# Draco!



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

So I have not updated about my fish lately on this forum. So right now, I have 5 bettas, 2 males and three females. I have my hm butterfly betta named pulcher, my hmpk male Draco who is a dragon scale, my female sassy, my female pretty, and my female prissy. I am keeping the females in a 20 gallon heated and filtered. I am keeping pulcher in my heated and filtered 5 gal. And am keeping my new arrival Draco in a bowl for quarantine. He's in my album my bettas! Here's a link! http://www.fishforums.com/forum/album.php?albumid=535


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

reminds me of a song by Queen.......another one ; another one......lol


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

nice fish beta man


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Thanks! Yeah, I keep finding the best and going, "well I think I can fit another one into my overstuffed bedroom!


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

That red betta is awesome!


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Thanks a lot! I'm hoping to breed him to pretty then take a female baby and breed it to him and take another female baby and breed it to him, then breed a baby to pulcher my halfmoon butterfly betta.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Double Generation Oedipus style? Okay, why not!


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

What's Oedipus style?


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Oedipus is a Greek play. Basically, baby Oedipus is abandoned to thwart a prophecy that foretells him killing his father and sleeping with his mother. To cut out all of the entertaining stuff, he ends up doing both. Except in your case, he would do the same thing to his daughter, hence, double generation.

Oh, ancient Greece... 



*EDIT* Wait, I just realized that that isn't what you meant at all! You want to start two lines instead, right? I thought otherwise...


----------



## platies pwn (Nov 29, 2010)

funlad3 said:


> Oedipus is a Greek play. Basically, baby Oedipus is abandoned to thwart a prophecy that foretells him killing his father and sleeping with his mother. To cut out all of the entertaining stuff, he ends up doing both. Except in your case, he would do the same thing to his daughter, hence, double generation.
> 
> Oh, ancient Greece...
> 
> ...


Hey,leave the Greek mythology to me!Stick with your Latin words!lol.


----------



## Unicorrs (Oct 28, 2011)

wow goodlooking bettas!
yeah the red one looks special


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i remember sitting on my dad's lap and him telling me all about our heritage of greek mythology..


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Yeah, I was just planning on taking his daughter and spawning it with him then taking their daughter and spawning it with him. would that make a full halfmoon plakat?


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Never mind then! In that case, that would be two generations to one father, or double generation incest! You'll either get a great spawn with a few deformities, or a crap spawn with one or two fantastic ones. What they would be, I don't know. Good luck, and be sure to take it slow this time!


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2011)

male HMPK x HMPK = depends on the geno the fish is carrying.
to get FULL HALFMOON PK like u you, all depends on the RAY.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

his rays are HMPK!


----------

